# Trimless Lights



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

They suck!



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

trentonmakes said:


> They suck!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


Yuh but what brand it is ??


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

You have to take extra care to get things right. We did a house with over 75 of these trim and the sheetrock guys hated it.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

We have about 75-100
Not sure of the brand, WAC I think they were?
but I assume they're all the same.

Wasn't there for the rough in, but we had to trim drywall around can to get the trim piece to fit. Then used a laser to line up and then drill new holes to secure that to the can.

Had to drill new to get em to line up.
I guess these are like painting?
90% preperation???

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

They're all the rage in commercial hard ceilings these days. 

We did a ten story glass stair well with linear LED lights. It followed the center line of the stairs all the way up including the landings. That was a pain in the ass!

Your talking about spackel flange fixtures right?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

cabletie said:


> They're all the rage in commercial hard ceilings these days.
> 
> We did a ten story glass stair well with linear LED lights. It followed the center line of the stairs all the way up including the landings. That was a pain in the ass!
> 
> Your talking about spackel flange fixtures right?


Yes!

I've come to hate these things!

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

cabletie said:


> They're all the rage in commercial hard ceilings these days.
> 
> We did a ten story glass stair well with linear LED lights. It followed the center line of the stairs all the way up including the landings.* That was a pain in the ass!*
> 
> Your talking about spackel flange fixtures right?


What are you saying, it could've been worse? Lol


I'm sure it was!


Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

The company that supplied the fixtures came out to do a site visit. They picked an average for the angles at each landing. I bet 3/4 of the angles were no good. They had to be chopped open with a slide miter saw and riveted back together at the right angles. I think my boss got an extra from the fixture company to do so. 

Of coarse all this was done after the carpenters pulled down all the scaffolding. So it was done on little giant ladders. The tapers and painters used baker scaffolding and those stair wedge things. 

I thought I took a picture from the outside when it was done. I guess not.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

What's a trimless light?


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

No trim....the housing is recessed and they mud around the flange so the light is flush with the ceiling

Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Looks like this....

You set the can....they hang drywall....then you get to putz with this flange to make it fit....they spackle around it to smooth with ceiling.....
Then pop in the light


They suck!

If you use em, charge large!
Install is time consuming









Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

That's stupid.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

My personal option that sure look damm funky with it. 

Thanks for letting us know if the customer want it I will be prepared to charge extra for this piece of merde .,,


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

99cents said:


> That's stupid.


Just wait til you have to install one. Lol


They actually look very nice, but the design could be better.



Sent from my LG-K550 using Tapatalk


----------

